# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Weiterhin Hormonentzug oder Unterbrechung?

## rolando

Mache mir im Augenblick Gedanken über das weitere therapeutische Vorgehen. Ich bin 56 Jahre alt und bringe mich erstmals in diesem Forum ein. Nachstehend ein kurzer Abriss der Problematik:

im Mai 2012 wurde bei mir Prostatakrebs festgestellt. Nach eingehenden  Untersuchungen entschied ich mich für eine offene OP am 23.05.2012. Die  postoperative Histologie ergab folgende Einstufung: pT3b pN1 (5/21) L1  V0 R1 bei einem Gleason Score     von 8 (4+4), gemischtes gering  differenziertes azinäres und duktales Prostata-Adenokarzinom. Bei einem  präoperativen PSA-Wert von 1,8 µ/l und einem Tumorvolumen von 95% zudem  psa-negativ.
Aufgrund der schlechten Prognose wurde sofort eine hormonablative  Behandlung mit Leuprorelin (Trenantone) eingeleitet. Leider führte diese  Therapie zu keinerlei Absenkung des Testosteronspiegels. Durch einen  Wechsel auf Degarelix (Firmagon) wird seither fortlaufend ein Testosteronwert von - 0,03 µ/l erzielt. Der PSA-Wert liegt seit der OP dauerhaft auf unter  0,01 µ/l, was mich nicht wirklich beruhigt, da der PSA-Wert bei einem  psa-negativen Tumorgeschehen als Marker nur sehr bedingt taugt.
Außerdem erfolgte ab August 2012 eine adjuvante Radiotherapie (IMRT) der Prostataloge + Lymphabflusswege (35 Fraktionen bis zu einer Gesamtdosis von 70 Gray).
Im September 2013 stellten sich ein kardiovaskuläres Ereignis ein, in dessen Folge ich einen Coronar-Stent erhielt.
Nach den Empfehlung der S3-Leitlinien soll Patienten in meinem Stadium  nach erfolgter OP eine adjuvante Bestrahlung sowie eine hormonablative  Behandlung für zwei besser drei Jahre angeboten werden.
Dieser Empfehlung bin ich bis jetzt gefolgt. Nachdem die Frist für das  Ende der Hormonentzugstherapie nunmehr im August 2015 erreicht sein  wird, hat mein behandelnder Urologe eine unbefristete Weiterführung des  Hormonentzugs vorgeschlagen.
Momentan bin ich sehr verunsichert, insbesondere wegen der psa-negativen  Sachlage und der damit verbundenen Schwierigkeit ein mögliches Rezidiv  nach Absetzung der Hormonablation frühestmöglich zu erfassen. Das "Handling" einer intermittierenden Hormonentzugstherapie scheint mir bei einem Tumorgeschehen ohne wesentliche PSA-Expression sehr schwierig. Andererseits stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob eine fortlaufende  Hormonunterdrückung mit all seinen Begleiterscheinungen und  Nebenwirkungen einen Rezidiv- und/oder Überlebensvorteil darstellt. Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Einen schönen Tag 
rolando

----------


## Urologe

Unser Mitschreiber LowRoad hat einmal eine schöne Grafik gepostet (entspricht meinen Erfahrungen), dass Hormonentzug länger als 18 Monate kaum noch Vorteile bringt (dafür aber Nebenwirkungen)
und nach drei Jahren tun sich die meisten Hoden schwer, überhaupt wieder mit der Testosteronproduktion anzuspringen!

Es gibt inzwischen reichlich Studien dazu, dass die kontinuierliche Hormontherapie keinen wirklichen Überlebensvorteil zur intermittierenden Therapie bringt (uns schon gar nicht bei PSA-negativen Tumoren)
Bei PSA-negativen Tumoren fürchte ICH sogar durch die Dauerbehandlung eine frühzeitige Kastrationsresistenz und damit LEBENSZEITVERKÜRZUNG durch die Therapie - nicht durch die Erkrankung.

Eine mögliche Option bei PSA-negativer Erkrankung den Verlauf zu überwachen, ist die regelmäßige (sechsmonatlich) Bestimmung der CTCs (zirkulierende Tumorzellen), z.B. durch MAINTRAC

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Rolando

Nicht-PSA-sezernierende PCa-Zellen sind ein Phantom, das Du erst mal
vernachlässigen kannst. Unterbrich die Androgendeprivation eher jetzt oder 
auch wie geplant erst im August (was sollte das bringen?) und beobachte, 
ob und wie sich der PSA-Verlauf entwickle.
Gegen weitere Diagnostik, wie sie Urologe FS empfiehlt, ist sicher nichts
einzuwenden. Mehr Wissen ist stets besser als Hoffen und Glauben.

Im besseren Fall bleiben PSA und CTC tief, und Du kannst davon ausgehen, 
dass die IMRT der Sache ein gründliches Ende bereitet habe. Falls sich jedoch ein 
Anstieg zeigen sollte, ist nicht jetzt, sondern dann der Zeitpunkt, über das weitere
Vorgehen zu entscheiden.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS@LowRoad
Ich hab die von FS Erwähnte Grafik nicht gefunden. 
Kannst Du die hier noch einmal zeigen bitte?

----------


## rolando

Lieber Urologe fs,

zunächst einmal bedanke ich mich für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

Mir ist der Zusammenhang einer sehr frühen Kastraktionsresistenz bei kontinuierlichem Hormonentzug in Bezug auf einen PSA-negativen Tumor nicht bekannt. Wie lässt sich das erklären?

Zu den CTC's: Hatte bereits im Juni 2013 eine Messung (ADNA-Test), mit dem Ergebnis keiner nachweisbaren Tumorzellen. Halbjährliche CTC-Bestimmung wird ganz schon teuer bei ca. 500.- Euro
je Test. Meine gesetzliche Krankekasse hat den Antrag auf Kostenübernahme leider abgelehnt.

Gruß
rolando

----------


## rolando

Lieber Konrad,

danke für Deine Kommentierung, hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter.
Hoffe natürlich auf den von Dir beschriebenen "besseren Fall" - wirklich realistisch ist dies bei meiner PK-Historie allerdings nicht.

Gruß und einen schönen Tag
rolando

----------


## Urologe

MAINTRAC CTC BEstimmung 157 Euro

CTC ist FDA und EMEA zugelassen bei Prostatakarzinom - eigentlich darf die KK nicht ablehnen

----------


## rolando

Hallo Urologe fs,

habe mal auf die Homepage von MAINTRAC geschaut. Die 151,50 Euro beziehen sich rein auf den Laborpreis. Die Kosten für die therapeutischer Leistungen des behandelnden Mediziners: (z.B. Blutentnahme, umfassende Befunderklärung, 
Therapieempfehlung, etc.) muss man noch draufrechnen. Stellt sich die Frage ,wie hoch diese Kosten sind. Im Übrigen weist MAINTRAC die Untersuchung als IGEL-Leistung aus.

Leider interessiert es die Krankenkasse herzlich wenig, ob eine FDA- oder EMEA-Zulassung existiert. Sie begründet Ihre Ablehnung damit, dass der Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss bisher keine Bewertung dieser neuen Untersuchungsmethode 
vorgenommen habe und sie deshalb auch nicht zur vertraglichen Abrechnung zugelassen ist. Eine ausservertragliche Kostenerstattung durch die GKV könne nicht erfolgen weil 1. keine akut lebensbedrohliche Situation vorliege,
2. bezüglich meiner Erkrankung allgemein anerkannte, medizinischem Standard entsprechende diagnostische Methoden zur Therapie und Nachsorge zur Verfügung stünden und 3. die CTC-Bestimmung hinsichtlich meiner Krebserkrankung
wissenschaftlich (noch) nicht abschließend untersucht sei und sich noch im experimentellen Stadium befinde.

Gruß
rolando

----------


## Urologe

Ein seriöser Urologe wird die "Zusatzröhrchen" bei der PSA-BEstimmung ohne weitere Berechnung mit abnehmen.
Auch die Therapieempfehlung gehört zur Kassenleistung
Es könnte höchstens GOÄ 1 (Beratung) und 250  (Blutentnahme) dazukommen - ca. 17 Euro

----------


## rolando

*Gedanken zur intermittierenden vs. kontinuierlichen ADT*
  Aufgrund meiner persönlichen Situation -T3b R1 N1(5/21) L1 Gleason 4+4=8 bei einem PSA-Ausgangswert von 1,7 µg/ml und der Therapieabfolge:  erweiterte radikale Prostatovesikulektomie einschließlich Entfernung von 21 Lymphknoten,  IMRT Prostataloge+Lymphabflusswege und kontinuierliche ADT mit Firmagon seit nunmehr 4 Jahren  hier der Versuch zur Begründung meiner Therapieentscheidung für eine kontinuierliche ADT.
  Es bleibt zunächst festzuhalten, dass lt. derzeitiger Studienlage kein nennenswerter Unterschied bzgl. dem Gesamtüberleben zwischen kontinuierlicher und intermittierender ADT existiert . Bei  dieser Aussage handelt es sich nach meiner Auffassung jedoch lediglich um einen statistisch errechneten Mittelwert, der stark von der Realität abweicht.
  Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das Prostatakarzinom ein sehr variantenreiches und teilweise individuelles Geschehen darstellt,  muss man zwangsläufig zum Ergebnis kommen, dass eine Therapie die einer Person nützt, bei einem anderen Betroffenen keinen Effekt hat oder sogar schadet.
  Übertragen auf die ADT bedeutet dies:
  Es gibt Betroffene die eher von einer kontinuierlichen ADT,  andere die von einer intermittierenden Therapie profitieren,  eine Gruppe, die aus beiden Varianten Vorteile erfährt und eine Gruppe bei der eine ADT generell versagt. 
  Bei Tumorzelltypen die zu einer schnellen Mutation neigen, ist sicherlich die intermittierende ADT angezeigt, um ein hormonrefraktäres Stadium hinauszuzögern. Es gibt aber auch Tumorzellen die eine geringe oder gar keine Mutationsneigung haben und die unter einer kontinuierlichen ADT einfach Ruhe geben.
  Auf meinen Fall bezogen habe ich folgende Therapiebegründung:
  Ich muss davon ausgehen, dass bei der bestehenden N1/L1-Situation zur systemischen Ausbreitung von Mikrometastasen gekommen ist. Die Mikrometastasen sind durch die kontinuierliche ADT mit einem dauerhaft niedrigen Testosteronspiegel von unter 0,03 µg/l in einem Switch off-Zustand. Würde ich die ADT unterbrechen und mein Testosteronspiegel wieder ansteigen, könnten sich die abgeschalteten Tumorzellen einschalten. Ob anschließend durch eine erneute ADT wieder alle deaktiviert werden könnten ist zumindest fraglich.  Zudem wäre in meinem Fall eine Verlaufskontrolle der Tumoraktivität bei einer intermittierenden ADT über den PSA-Spiegel wegen des posttherapeutischen sehr niedrigen Ausgangswertes kaum möglich.  
  Bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen durch die kontinuierliche ADT, die bei mir durchweg sehr heftig sind und die ich an anderer Stelle im Forum bereits beschrieben habe, bleibt festzuhalten, dass sich mit der Zeit ein Gewöhnungseffekt einstellt und man mit der Therapie zu leben lernt. Ich für mich glaube, dass man die immer wieder neu einsetzenden Nebenwirkungen bei einer intermittierenden ADT wegen der fehlenden Gewöhnung deutlicher und drastischer empfindet.

  Anmerkung:  Aus meinem persönlichen Umfeld kann ich berichten, dass bei meinem Schwiegervater, mittlerweile 93 Jahre alt, im Alter von 69 Jahren ein Prostatakarzinom im Stadium T4 diagnostiziert wurde. Durch eine neoadjuvante ADT gefolgt von einer radikalen Prostatovesikulektomie mit Orchieektomie und anschließender IMRT ist er bis dato ohne Rezidiv geblieben. Es haben sich also trotz sehr langem Hormonentzug mittels Orchieektomie keine refraktären Zellen entwickelt.

  Ich möchte mit meinen Ausführungen keinesfalls irgendeine Therapieoption diskreditieren, sondern nur aufzeigen, dass es immer auch individuelle Überlegungen sein sollten, welche zu einer Behandlungsstrategie führen hinter die man sich dann als Betroffener stellen kann und den eingeschlagenen Therapieweg in positivem Sinne akzeptiert.

----------


## WernerJ

Lieber Rolando,

eine Bitte: Kannst Du vielleicht die Maßeinheiten Deiner Testosteron-/und PSA-Werte vereinheitlichen, z.B. *ng/ml*. Die o.g. 1,7 µg/ml entsprechen 1.700 ng/ml. In Deinem Profil gibst Du einen präoperativen PSA Wert von 1,82 ng/l an, das entspricht 0,00182 ng/ml. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Werte stimmen.

LG Werner

----------


## rolando

Lieber Werner,

danke für Deinen Hinweis, da habe ich wohl die Maßeinheiten ein wenig durcheinandergewirbelt. Mein prätherapeutischer PSA-Wert lag zwischen 1,7µg/l und 1,82µg/l, mein momentaner PSA-Wert befindet sich jenseits 0,01 µg/l d.h. unterhalb der gängigen Labormessbarkeit, der Testosteronwert wird regelmäßig mit einem Wert von -0,03µg/l gemessen.

LG Roland

----------


## rolando

Lieber Urologe fs,

möchte an dieser Stelle einen alten Beitrag vom 01.04.2015 #2 unter diesem Thema noch einmal ansprechen.
Zitat Urologe fs: 


> "Es gibt inzwischen reichlich Studien dazu, dass die kontinuierliche  Hormontherapie keinen wirklichen Überlebensvorteil zur intermittierenden  Therapie bringt (uns schon gar nicht bei PSA-negativen Tumoren)
> Bei PSA-negativen Tumoren fürchte ICH sogar durch die Dauerbehandlung  eine frühzeitige Kastrationsresistenz und damit LEBENSZEITVERKÜRZUNG  durch die Therapie - nicht durch die Erkrankung"


Ihre oben zitierte Aussage geht mir ab und zu durch den Kopf, deshalb hier noch einmal die Frage: Beruht ihr Statement, dass PSA-negative Tumoren bei dauerhafter ADT eine frühzeitige Kastraktionsresistenz erlangen und damit zu einer Lebensverkürzung durch Therapie führen, auf einem persönlichen Erfahrungshintergrund und/oder gibt es dafür auch andere Belege. Ich selbst habe diesbezüglich recherchiert, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Urologe

Zur kontinuierlichen vs. intermittierend gibt es von TUNN u.a. gute Studien.

zu den Verläufen "PSA-negativer" Tumor muss ich in erster Linie "meine Bauchstatistik" bemühen, die
auf ca. 20.000 gesehenen PCA-Patienten in 25 Jahren beruhen. Aber Prof. Bonkhoff könnte dazu auch
sicher Grundlagen nennen. Es ist aber wohl so, dass die Prostatakrebszellen ohne PSA eben keine
Standardzellen sind und deswegen auch unter anderen Mechanismen wachsen.
Das Hauptproblem aber ist die schwierige Therapieüberwachung. AP/LDH helfen etwas, sind aber sehr
unspezifisch. Gelegentlich ist ein Monitoring über zirkulierende Tumorzellen möglich.

Problem ist, dass sich die Krebszellen auch bei jeder Teilung "weiterentwickeln"

----------


## rolando

@ Urologe fs,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Aus ihrer Antwort nehme ich mit, dass es keine wirkliche Strategie zur Überwachung meiner eher seltenen PCA-Variante gibt. Meine Vorgehensweise direkt postoperativ eine Kombination aus IMRT/ADT anzuschließen, scheint mir,  bezogen auf den beigefügten Mutationsstammbaum, nicht ganz falsch gewesen zu sein. In Bezug auf die Fragestellung intermittierende vs. kontinuierliche ADT komme ich zu der für mich logischen Schlussfolgerung, dass eine intermittierende ADT eigentlich nicht möglich ist, da die Voraussetzung dafür, nämlich ein vernünftiges Monitoring, nicht existiert.

Als Alternativen bleiben, ein Abbruch der ADT und warten bis ich das Fortschreiten der Krebserkrankung spüre bzw. eine engmaschige (z.B. jährliche) Überwachung mittels PET-CT (GKV zahlt dies nicht) oder aber eine kontinuierliche ADT, die nach Studienlage zumindest nicht unterlegen ist. Da es sich bei meinen Krebszellen, wie sie schon angemerkt haben, nicht um Standardzellen handelt, muss ich darauf hoffen, dass diese Zellen hormonsensibel reagieren und es nicht zu einer Resistenzselektion kommt.

  Die hier im Forum immer wieder dargelegte These, dass PCA-Zellen durch frühzeitige und kontinuierliche ADT schneller hormonresistent werden und sozusagen die besonders aggressiven Zelllinien wachstumsbeschleunigt gezüchtet werden, teile ich nicht. Wenn das so wäre, müsste sich in Vergleichsstudien iADT vs. ADT eine Überlegenheit für die iADT ergeben, was bisher jedenfalls nicht der Fall ist.

Aus den angeführten Überlegungen, die konkret auch so von meinem Urologen unterstützt werden, habe ich mich für eine kontinuierliche ADT entschieden, nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil mein Testosteronspiegel durch die Behandlung auf einen Wert von -0,03 ng/ml gedrückt wurde und dies eine gute Voraussetzung für eine längerfristige Kontrolle der Erkrankung darstellt. Mit den Nebenwirkungen der ADT muss ich leben, ich versuche ihnen so gut es geht entgegenzutreten (regelmäßiges körperliches Training, Ernährung, Einnahme von Statinen,,). Die Nebenwirkungen Libidoverlust und ED durch ADT sind bei mir zu vernachlässigen, da aufgrund der extendierten Prostatovesikulektomie und der anschließenden IMRT die erektionssteuernden Strukturen zerstört sind.

Ungeachtet meiner getroffenen Therapieentscheidung, stelle ich das Ganze hier weiterhin zur Diskussion.


Roland

----------


## rolando

Nachtrag: 



> Die Nebenwirkungen Libidoverlust und ED durch ADT sind bei mir zu vernachlässigen, da aufgrund der extendierten Prostatovesikulektomie und der anschließenden IMRT die erektionssteuernden Strukturen zerstört sind.


damit war gemeint, dass diese Nebenwirkungen manifest und nicht mehr zu beeinflussen sind.

----------

